# What are the best themes for each instrument?



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

That is to say best themes written specifically for that instrument.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Not the best, but some favorites:

Piccolo: beginning of fugue in Britten's Young Person's Guide
Horn: "Queen and Huntress" setting in Britten Serenade
Violin: Solo obligatto in Benedictus of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
Clarinet: First movement of Mozart concerto
Bassoon: Grandfather in Peter and the Wolf
Oboe: slow movement of Brahms' Violin Concert
String Bass: Dance of the Knights in Romeo and Juliet
Flute: Big solo in last movement of Mahler Tenth

more later


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Piano - Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 2nd Mov't "Adagio Cantabile"
Violin - Brahms Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77 - 2nd Mov't "Adagio"
Cello - Dvorak Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104 - 1st Mov't Allegro
Viola - Bartok Viola Concerto - 2nd Mov't "Adagio Religioso"
Clarinet - Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115 - 1st Mov't "Allegro"
Bassoon - Mozart Bassoon Concerto in B Flat Major, K 191, 2nd Mov't "Andante ma Adagio"
Cor Anglais - Allan Stephenson English Horn Concerto - 2nd Mov't "Lento e Espressivo"
Oboe - JS Bach Oboe D'Amore Concerto in A Major, BWV 1055 - 2nd Mov't "Larghetto"
Trumpet - Haydn Trumpet Concerto in E Flat Major, HOB 7e - 1st Mov't "Allegro"
French Horn - Mozart Horn Concerto No. 4 in E Flat Major, K 495 - "3rd Mov't "Rondo"
Trombone - Rimsky-Korsakov Trombone Concerto
Flute - Debussy Syrinx


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

natural trumpet - J.S. Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 2, BWV 1047


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Oboe: Prokofiev Peter & the Wolf: The Duck

Clarinet: Prokofiev Peter & the Wolf: The Cat

Bassoon: Prokofiev Peter & the Wolf: the Grandfather

French Horn (Ensemble): Prokofiev Peter & the Wolf: The Wolf

Flute: Prokofiev Peter & the Wolf: The Bird


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bassoon: This isn't really a "theme," but there is a wonderful (I think it's sarcastic) bassoon solo at the end of Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10 that I always look forward to.

Clarinet: More Shostakovich- Symphony No. 9, third movement opening.

Oboe: Brahms Violin Concerto, 2nd movement.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Bassoon: This isn't really a "theme," but there is a wonderful (I think it's sarcastic) bassoon solo at the end of Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10 that I always look forward to.
> 
> Clarinet: More Shostakovich- Symphony No. 9, third movement opening.
> 
> Oboe: Brahms Violin Concerto, 2nd movement.


It can be said of any composer worth their salt but DSCH especially wrote fantasic material for woodwinds.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sol Invictus said:


> It can be said of any composer worth their salt but DSCH especially wrote fantasic material for woodwinds.


Yes. Listen to the soft ending of the 1st movement of the 10th Symphony... A dark, sharply-etched rumination for the low winds. Unusual, original, and of course effective.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

For horn, my personal favorite is the trio section of Beethoven's Eroica.
There is a great flute solo in the finale of Dvorak's 8th.
Bach's Coffee Cantata has some lovely flute work too.
Bassoon - opening to the Rite of Spring (Stravinsky)
For triangle listen to the First Piano Concerto by Liszt.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Flute - Malcolm Arnold Four Scottish Dances, the slow one
Oboe - Tchaikovsky Manfred, 3rd movement
Clarinet - Rachmaninoff, Symphony 2, 3rd movement
Bassoon - Shostakovich 9th symphony, 4th mvt
Trumpet - Goldmark, symphony 2, trio of the scherzo
Trombone - Sibelius, symphony 7
Horn - Brahms, symphony 1, 4th mvt


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Bassoon: This isn't really a "theme," but there is a wonderful (I think it's sarcastic) bassoon solo at the end of Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10 that I always look forward to.


It is a theme! In fact, it's the movement's principal theme, played twice as slow and in a low register.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> It is a theme! In fact, it's the movement's principal theme, played twice as slow and in a low register.


Yeah, that's true.


----------

